# New kid from Ohio



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this sight - you guys have done a fantastic job!!!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site, Al. Uploading is easy. Just below the Submit button
is Manage Attachments. Just tell the upload manager where the file(s) are
(in your computer) and push the Preview Post button to see what you're
putting up before it actually goes up. Lots of good people here.....

Charles


----------

